# When to Move on from GI clubs



## jamstorr86 (Jan 17, 2012)

I am still reasonably new to golf, having only played since summer last year. 

I have been using TM Superlaunch Irons, which are very forgiving and have allowed me to learn the basics of the game. 

I was wondering, at what point should I looking to move onto another a more demanding set of clubs, which are less forgiving but give me a better ability to shape and control the ball? And what type of clubs would be ideal to progress to? 

Thanks


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 17, 2012)

When ever you want really.

Is your ball striking pretty good, or do you hit a lot out of any where but the middle of the club?

Golf is meant to be fun, so hacking it round with a set of bladed / muscleback clubs is probably not the best idea.

Many single figure golfers still use GI irons. In fact, I think K.J.Choi uses them on the PGA tour, so you don't have to change.

If you are having lessons, perhaps your pro could advise?


----------



## Monty_Brown (Jan 17, 2012)

You may well want to change the clubs when you are striking the ball better, as GI clubs will produce a higher flight. Better player clubs will allow a more penetrating flight and better distance I'd say.

However, I have to say that the better players' club sales patter about shaping the ball leave me a bit baffled. The only time I shape the ball is when there's a tree in front of me.

Maybe some of the links boys need to hold the ball in the wind etc, but how many of use are hiting fades draws at will, and therefore need clubs to help us do that? Not many i'd guess.


----------



## Wolfman (Jan 17, 2012)

I played badly for about 3 years using GI irons

This year i have changed to Wilson Staff Ci9 irons ( SEE AVATAR PIC ) which are smaller in sole size etc

I tried before i purchased and since using them over the last few weeks i have not suffered from a change of club.

I do still hit fat shots but i think i have mastered that too, 

The Ci9 irons are on offer as the Ci11 has been launched and they are a great set for the money Â£240 approx and far more playable and attractive to big GI irons

If you try them and like them buy them


----------



## hovis (Jan 17, 2012)

when people say ''shape the ball' a better players iron has very little effect on side to side movement. people often buy better irons with this conception.  but what they do is alow you to controll the trajectory more.  trying to hit a low shot into the wind or under tree's was imposible with my ap1's but my new jpx pro's do this no problem.

i changed because i had way too much height on my shots.  if you dont suffer with this then stick to what works. dont change for the sake of it.  although...some of the new clubs are so shiney!


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 17, 2012)

why not buy 1 or 2 single clubs off ebay and gibve them a whirl, plenty of 6 irons about in all makes & models

I am buying a seperate 6 iron for my set just for the range. Makes sense really


----------



## connor (Jan 17, 2012)

if your playing well and scoring consitantly why fix somehting that isnt broke?


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 17, 2012)

Just go to your local Pro shop and have a nose in the demo box that they normally have. Bound to be some different Irons you can try out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2012)

I guess the biggest question I have is why are you intent on shaping the ball. Get a swing that repeats and gets the ball going straight and brings your handicap down. I went back from a better player iron (TM TP's) to the GI TM R11's and love the move, More forgiveness and more distance.

I think most GI clubs on the market will suit a host of abilities and so if you've moved on from the absolute beginner stage then now is a good a time as any. Shop around and try beofre you buy. Personally I'd be wary of places like AG who will try and flog you certain brands and may steer you away from models that might suit better but that is a personal feeling towards them and you may get a decent service.

If you are a member of a club or have used a pro for lessons, go and have a chat with them and see what they say. they are usually pretty impartial towards brands and will give you some unbiased advice


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 17, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I guess the biggest question I have is why are you intent on shaping the ball. Get a swing that repeats and gets the ball going straight and brings your handicap down. I went back from a better player iron (TM TP's) to the GI TM R11's and love the move, More forgiveness and more distance.

I think most GI clubs on the market will suit a host of abilities and so if you've moved on from the absolute beginner stage then now is a good a time as any. Shop around and try beofre you buy. Personally I'd be wary of places like AG who will try and flog you certain brands and may steer you away from models that might suit better but that is a personal feeling towards them and you may get a decent service.

If you are a member of a club or have used a pro for lessons, go and have a chat with them and see what they say. they are usually pretty impartial towards brands and will give you some unbiased advice
		
Click to expand...

As above. They will usually price match or do some sort of deal for you and the service is a world away from AG and the like. Look after them and they look after you. Mine does anyway!!


----------



## thecraw (Jan 17, 2012)

No need to move on in my opinion. If you hit GI irons well, then why change? Plenty of tour players use GI, so why hinder yourself is my opinion!

I was looking at the G20 irons this week and I'd certainly consider them.


----------



## kid2 (Jan 18, 2012)

thecraw said:



			No need to move on in my opinion. If you hit GI irons well, then why change? Plenty of tour players use GI, so why hinder yourself is my opinion!

I was looking at the G20 irons this week and I'd certainly consider them.
		
Click to expand...


Nice arent they Craw.....
Im getting itchy feet lately and im torn between the G20's 15's and i can still get a good deal on new still in the plastic G10's.......
Not sure what to do....Id like a little more forgiveness when im swinging like gorilla.......Im looking at the TM 2.0's as well....

Decisions,decisions.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2012)

kid2 said:



			Nice arent they Craw.....
Im getting itchy feet lately and im torn between the G20's 15's and i can still get a good deal on new still in the plastic G10's.......
Not sure what to do....Id like a little more forgiveness when im swinging like gorilla.......Im looking at the TM 2.0's as well....

Decisions,decisions. 

Click to expand...

Can I be mischevious and suggest you definitely add the R11's into the equation. Gorgeous clubs


----------



## kid2 (Jan 18, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can I be mischevious and suggest you definitely add the R11's into the equation. Gorgeous clubs 






Click to expand...


Homer,
Would you believe i was going to PM you to see if you hit the Burners and what your impressions were if you did.
Didnt want to be threah jacking.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can I be mischevious and suggest you definitely add the R11's into the equation. Gorgeous clubs 






Click to expand...




kid2 said:



			Homer,
Would you believe i was going to PM you to see if you hit the Burners and what your impressions were if you did.
Didnt want to be threah jacking. 

Click to expand...

I didn't try the Burners. I'd been holding out for the R11's. I loved the I15 and the JPX 800 pros when they both came out and was offered a set of either for Chrimbo 2010 but declined thinking I was changing for the sake of changing. I hit a lot of clubs in 2011 though and the R11 were the best I hit but a mile. The Cleveland CG16 TOUR I hit at the FoA were a close 2nd and their GI version was very, very good as well. Cleveland have been under my radar for a while and so these were a surprise. 

Not tried the G20 range as I've been settled on the TM's but by all accounts they are top notch. I want to give the I20 a got though. They look better than the I15 and if they play as well or better I might be sorely tempted.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 19, 2012)

I gave myself a target, once I was good enough to get down to 15 I would change clubs (i previously used Howson Derby's - awful things).
I decided that if I was good enough to use those at 15 I was good enough to upgrade.


----------

